

King.com, makers of Candy Crush, files for $500mm IPO - spiderbro
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1580732/000119312514056089/d564433df1.htm

======
spiderbro
Some highlights:

\- $570mm net income generated on $1.9bln revenue in FY2013

\- 128mm daily active users

\- Candy Crush Saga accounts for 80% of gross bookings

Given those numbers a $10bln IPO valuation wouldn't be absurd.

------
dutchrapley
If you read between the lines, it's the classic case of investors knowing it's
the best time to cash out for their ROI.

